# Online Character Portrait Generator



## chengarino

There was a site where you could 'generate' online portraits for PCs. I couldn't find the link for it any more ... I looked and looked. 

The site has an interactive panel where you could select sex, apparel, weapons, colors, etc and it provided a portrait that you can use...

chengarino


----------



## Ravellion

http://www.heromachine.com/


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That's fun! I like that a lot...for a free thing it's fun to play with...


----------



## Sixchan

It's just a pity that the colours aren't as vivid as they could be.  There's no red, only pink...


----------



## haiiro

For close-up (face only) portraits in a very different style, check out Flash Face:

http://flashface.flashmaster.ru/


----------



## chengarino

*thanks*

thanks for the links.


----------



## adolfainsley8

very nice post...


waleeed


----------

